# Solved: Unable to add computer to Domain



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

I am trying to add a computer to a domain and am getting the following error;

DNS was successfully queried for the service location (SRV) resource record used to locate a domain controller for domain FTI:

The query was for the SRV record for _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.ABC

The following domain controllers were identified by the query:

serv1.abc

Common causes of this error include:

- Host (A) records that map the name of the domain controller to its IP addresses are missing or contain incorrect addresses.

- Domain controllers registered in DNS are not connected to the network or are not running.

The server is running am able to ping it, the A record is in DNS for the server am at a loss.

Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been able to solve this issue.

It was due to the domain being configured as a single-label domain and the clients and server had disabled the lookup of single-label domains.

More info here:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/300684/en-us


----------

